# Different colours in bhp hatchlings



## Allan (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,
These hatchies were born on xmas eve. They turned out soo different after the first shed. Four out of nine are black/white and the other five black/gold. The parents are normal coloured QLD bhp's, but the female is a stunner (well, in my eyes anyway)


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 20, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## weptyle (Jan 20, 2007)

the black and white ones look awesome. so do the black and gold ones. 

cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 20, 2007)

hehe neato!!


----------



## Noxious (Jan 20, 2007)

Got to be happy with that mate, very nice.


----------



## yommy (Jan 20, 2007)

amagine the bumble bee over that first coloured one. 
Exciting times with some of the viarations starting to be produced.
Sweet looking animals.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 20, 2007)

QLD BUMBLEBEE'S!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 20, 2007)

very nice, you must be proud


----------



## Hetty (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful BHPs, love the first one


----------



## Tristis (Jan 20, 2007)

do you have Stuart's line of bhp?


----------



## python blue (Jan 20, 2007)

very nice BHPS id love to own the first 1


----------



## Horsy (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow. The black and white ones are stunning! Would you be selling these or keeping them for future breeding prospects?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 20, 2007)

Yer i like them ,
any for sale ?


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 20, 2007)

they look great top job


----------



## python blue (Jan 20, 2007)

any pics of the perants plz


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 20, 2007)

The first B.H. looks like it got stung by a bumble bee. (yeah, I know bumble bees don't have a sting) The black and white is a nice snake too. Did you breed the parents. Rex.


----------



## Allan (Jan 20, 2007)

Tristis said:


> do you have Stuart's line of bhp?


No, both parents from lineages.


----------



## Allan (Jan 20, 2007)

Tristis said:


> do you have Stuart's line of bhp?


No, both parents from unknown lineages


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 20, 2007)

I love black and white bhps. They are on top of my wish list.
Any more pics?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 20, 2007)

will you be selling any of the black and white BHP'S???????


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 20, 2007)

awesome! love em both!


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2007)

possibly axanthic? i would look into them alittle as thats unusual! hold onto them and see what colours they show as they mature, im sure axanthic means no yellow? well done i hope they prove to be something special and stay that colour for you!!


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2007)

LOOK AT THIS LINK! its an axanthic bhp with normal siblings.
http://www.selectiveorigins.com/P7162865.jpg


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 20, 2007)

bad luck, those black and whites a terribly defective. i tell u what, im prepared to take the burden off your hands and look after them all for u


----------



## martyn_tann (Jan 20, 2007)

if ur selling. i'd be intersted given a few months to save up lol
cheers


----------



## B-Factor (Jan 20, 2007)

What great luck you have Allen. They both are beautiful in my eyes and I hope you keep them to give progress info and pics along the way. Charlie


----------



## reece89 (Jan 21, 2007)

awsome bhp their


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice animals do you have any pics of the parents
Cheers


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice! congrats mate


----------



## Caparu (Jan 21, 2007)

That B/W one looks just like the line of axanthics that are in the UK and now in the US:

http://www.ukpythons.com/pytexpect.html


----------



## Hemi6pack (Jan 21, 2007)

Interested in seeing a pic opf your female BHP


----------



## ad (Jan 21, 2007)

Jason said:


> possibly axanthic? i would look into them alittle as thats unusual! hold onto them and see what colours they show as they mature, im sure axanthic means no yellow? well done i hope they prove to be something special and stay that colour for you!!



This is quite a possibility, they are certainly something special, a very ice white, it will be very interesting to see them mature,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Allan (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.
Pic. of mother. I don't have any decent pics of the male and he is on shed atm.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 21, 2007)

She's hot! No wonder the hatchies are so hot!


----------



## Scotth (Jan 21, 2007)

Her banding is awesome. How old is she?


----------



## paul4 (Jan 22, 2007)

How do i get in contact with you Alan?
I cant seem to PM you for some reason...
Paul
0404493120


----------



## paul4 (Jan 22, 2007)

*BHP's*

Allan is there any bhp's for sale mate. (black + whites ) i mean.
I am keen to get one from you either by way of cash or swap.
Give me a buzz mate on 0404493120
Thanks mate
Paul


----------



## pinkjess (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm keen to know if ur selling the hatchir in the 1st pic, or any of the original coloured siblings. where r u at ?


----------



## Allan (Jan 22, 2007)

I will get back to everyone who are interested as soon as I have sexed them and they have had a couple of feeds. At the moment four have taken their first meal.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 22, 2007)

You're nuts if you sell those snakes (sorry to everyone who is just itching to buy them  ), but you've struck a goldfield with that clutch. Raise them all up yourself and get your own lines started, you'll be able to retire after 3-5 years of breeding the siblings.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 22, 2007)

It's already been said... very nice looking snakes!


----------



## paul4 (Jan 22, 2007)

*.*

G'day Alan
I am keen to get one asap and i have had about 15 years experience with reptiles so i am happy to take them as is.
Send me your number and i will give you a call if that is ok mate.
Look forward to your reply ALAN
Paul
0404493120


----------



## Hetty (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm with MrB, keep them and start a line


----------



## sengir (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes please get in contact with me as well. I am very interested in getting one of those B&W hatchies from you. PM me if you wish to sell one.


----------



## josho (Jan 22, 2007)

hi Allan im very keen on a pair also could you email me at [email protected] cheers


----------



## Hetty (Jan 22, 2007)

Everyone seems keen 

Only four are black and white, they haven't been sexed and Alan (if he's sane ) probably wants to keep a pair himself, if not all the black and white ones.


----------



## paul4 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Whats going on mate????*

G'day again Allan
Still awaiting your call mate,so whenever your ready i'm here waiting mate.
Would ultimatley take a pair mate but if only 1 available then so be.
If you are up for a trade for something in particular as i might have it (cash difference either way)and if i dont have it , i can get it.
Talk soon hopefully
Paul
0404493120


----------



## junglemad (Jan 23, 2007)

you should hang onto them, or think of a price and then double it


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

i would have to agree your crazy to let them go!!! im not saying they are axanthic but if you look at the picture i posted then you must think thats its likely!! check out the site that i posted and look at the price they are worth over there! good luck mate and i hope they prove very special! remember if they are when they breed they will be hot and worth ALOT!


----------



## Deano (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful looking female you have there and I agree you should keep the hatchlings and start your own lines…….


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

very nice hatchlings, i am very interested in the black and white, but also the black and orange. 

willing to pay a fair price for the black and white.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

if they are axanthic youd want to be willing to pay a far price!!
only time will tell i geuss over the next 12 months if they saty completely black and white ill think they are axanthic!


----------



## dee4 (Jan 23, 2007)

I will be one of the many also very interested in your hatchies Allan. Can you contact me on here or by means in the signature please.


----------



## flavirufus (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Allan,
If you could contact me as well regarding purchasing your BHPs, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks,
Matt
0411 131389
http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/


----------



## Veredus (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey mate, I am with a few of the others on here, you would be nuts to pass on this opportunity by selling these hatchies.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

talk to pilbarapythons and true blue, they will tell you about BHP genetics at the drop of a hat!!!




but really, they know lots about em.


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 24, 2007)

I vote you keep them and breed them, they are AMAZING looking snakes!!

While im at it though, Caparu, you posted this link…

http://www.ukpythons.com/pytexpect.html

DID ANYONE SEE THIS PYTHON!?

I have never seen one before and its amazing :shock:


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> You're nuts if you sell those snakes (sorry to everyone who is just itching to buy them  ), but you've struck a goldfield with that clutch. Raise them all up yourself and get your own lines started, you'll be able to retire after 3-5 years of breeding the siblings.


 

LOOK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MR Bredli is exactly right!

(sorry buyers)

DONT SELL EM!!!!!!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

junglecarpet said:


> I vote you keep them and breed them, they are AMAZING looking snakes!!
> 
> While im at it though, Caparu, you posted this link…
> 
> ...


 
's called a piebald morph


----------



## Varanus1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Bhps*

Hey Allan,

You've been presented with something very special here mate, and my one piece of advice would be...

HOLD ONTO THEM WITH YOU"RE DEAR LIFE!

At least, don't even consider selling them until they are older and begin to show their true colours. It would be a lot of work to develop a new line, but definitely would be worth it.

Regards,
Trent


----------



## Moonfox (Feb 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! BHP's are my favourite looking-at species, I think. You're a breeder? Can I just ask, are they good for first time owners, and how much would a hatchling cost? 
And are they legal in NSW? 
Congratulations on your hatchlings, they're godly.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey guys,
Wish I could get here more often but have been busy touring and recording with some bands...
I haven't had much time until the last couple of weeks.
Those are DEFINITELY Axanthic BHP's. 
I'm friends with the breeder of the line here in the states ( Tom Keogan) and have seen them first hand. They originated within the "Queensland" form both here and Europe.
It's very cool to see the BHP market get a kick in the balls with new exciting"morphs" poping up.
I've got several females looking good for this year. I'll get some recent pictures up when I get a chance.
Congrats Adam on the good fortune.
Derek Roddy


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2007)

allan, at least keep a pair of the black and whites, if you dont your gonna regret it


----------



## zulu (Feb 27, 2007)

*re Different*

Terrific looking babys,but the proof of the pudding is what the final adult colours will be,its very impressive to see some of the nice types of bhp being bred,wasnt that long ago that if it had a black head and was alive it was enough,things have changed allot.


----------



## stevel (Feb 28, 2007)

they are very nice Axanthics and only about £20.000 gbp pounds in england for a pair 
i would never sell these alan .i mean look at all the super keen buyers LOL
hold onto these and retire on the proceeds 

congratulations


----------



## nocajudo (Mar 1, 2007)

youd be an so dumb (plz dotn give me an infraction ) to sell, they go for so much hang on to them and breed


----------

